# Building an Avid Pro4848



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted here. Hope everyone is well and prospering.

As part of keeping busy during Covid lockdown, I started a business designing and selling CNC breakout boards. Here is my current product. As a proof of concept exercise, I purchased an Avid Pro4848 frame/mechanicals and am designing/building the electronics (using my BOB). I have been blogging the progress and wanted to share it with you all. Here is where it currently stands today (pun semi-intended).










Machine specs:

Work area 49 1/2 X 49 1/2 X 8 inches (1257 X 1257 X 203 mm)
Footprint 67 X 66 (1700 X 1100 mm)
Cutting speed with NEMA 34 - 500 IPM (12700 mm/Min) - We'll see about that!
X & Y drive system is rack and pinion, Z is Ballscrew
Accuracy is said to be 0.005"
NEMA 34, 960 OzIn stepper motors
2.2KW ER25 air cooled spindle
Teensy 4.1 Based grblHAL motion controller.
The first blog entry is on site planning and my shop space. It started out looking like this.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Next installment of my blog - Spindles and Steppers and Drivers, Oh My!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The next entry is about the Frame, Rails and Gantry.



  






That bring it up to date. Stay tuned for more posts.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for showing.


----------



## Rev. A (Jan 29, 2021)

PhilBa said:


> It's been a while since I posted here. Hope everyone is well and prospering.
> 
> As part of keeping busy during Covid lockdown, I started a business designing and selling CNC breakout boards. Here is my current product. As a proof of concept exercise, I purchased an Avid Pro4848 frame/mechanicals and am designing/building the electronics (using my BOB). I have been blogging the progress and wanted to share it with you all. Here is where it currently stands today (pun semi-intended).
> 
> ...


----------



## jdowney (Oct 9, 2010)

Love the old carriage house shop space! A 12" concrete roof and 2 bare bulbs - built in a different age!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

i've been ejoying your thread Phil!!! would you mind including costs as you go???


----------

